# Thingamabox Build



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

See if you can guess this build.

My build rules.

1.) No hardware allowed, means no nails, screws, brads staples, only glue and joinery allowed.

2.) No stain, select wood for desired colors.

3.) No drawings, build from the gut.

4.) Has to be completed in less than 20 hours.

Today, using 1/2" domestic Birch Ply. cut two square pieces against the fence on the table saw and four strips. Change to a Dado blade and tune to fit a 1/2" ply snugly into a dado. Cut two dadoes and two rabbits in each square and glue-up. Glue band sawn Cherry veneer 3/32" on the underside. Glue some Cherry strips on the front and back. We have a box. More tomorrow.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay, I'm in. If I were to guess...........looking at the dimensions, I'd say that you are making a bat box. Other than that, I've got nothing. Looking forward to seeing what you do with this one.


----------



## MTL (Jan 21, 2012)

Subscribed

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Woodworking Talk


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*beats me....*


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Sandpaper storage box? :smile:


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Will give it another two hours tonight, but here is a tip, making the guess real easy. Most of the work on this piece will be time spent with a 3/8" spindle gouge in hand, ground with a long fingernail profile.


----------



## chsdiyer (Dec 12, 2011)

i was going to say a spice rack cabinet, but from your tip im thinking fingernail polish cabinet box


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

mdntrdr said:


> Sandpaper storage box? :smile:


Won't dare do that, someone else tried it before and got into a terrible bind with our master poster as the champion.:icon_smile:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Since it's built with no hardware it will pass through a metal detector. I'm guessing you are building something for the TSA. :laughing:


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Shop Dad said:


> Since it's built with no hardware it will pass through a metal detector. I'm guessing you are building something for the TSA. :laughing:


Now why didn't I think of that. 
They are like family though, I visit them more than a couple of times every week, all over the place.:furious:
This is one of the few times I'm at the office for a week, hence the time to build something.

In a certain way, you are getting closer than the other guesses so far, figuratively.


----------



## MTL (Jan 21, 2012)

Im going with gun case of some sort.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Woodworking Talk


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

bugmenot said:


> I'm hesitant to speak out, as I don't have many posts. In reading your post it's obvious you have an ongoing agenda of suggestion and innuendo.
> 
> My father told me when I was just a kid that playing with fire can get you burnt.


Welcome to the board.

IMHO a great sense of humor means being able to receive it just as well as one is willing to hand it out. If there is a fire, the size will be inversely proportional to the former.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Two hours tonight.

Sticky the box with band-sawn veneer, figured soft Maple, hard Maple and Cherry. Wait for the glue to set while making a drawer with 1/4" dovetails , square up by gluing the base into milled rabbets and line the drawer with leather. Add a center divider to the drawer. Go back to box and trim the veneer with a block plane, then smooth the veneer with a smoothing plane down to 1/16".

Add Maple trim to the through drawer faces and the box faces.

Fit the drawer.

More tomorrow.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

MTL said:


> Im going with gun case of some sort.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Woodworking Talk


Not a gun case, but figuratively, we can add guns to the category.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Some kind of game?


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Some kind of game?


Darn, almost there, guess the game.:yes:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

WillemJM said:


> Darn, almost there, guess the game.:yes:


Backgammon.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Backgammon.


Nope, no more tips, you got way close.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

WillemJM said:


> Nope, no more tips, you got way close.


Oh man. Just when I thought I was on to something. Lol


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Checkers?*

Backgammon? Chess?


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

That's what I was thinking, some sort of game. No more "tips" eh? Clue?

Second guess - Monopoly


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Chutes and Ladders? :smile:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Candy land. Lol


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

a "bored" game or a board game since it's made from boards....
with "on board" storage of the pieces


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> Backgammon? Chess?


Bill is the winner, this will be a chess table with both chess and checkers pieces included. Lots of lathe time coming up. It's a bit adventurous, but I'll attempt to glue-up, turn and attach the legs tonight. I have the picture in my mind, without drawings, sometimes these things don’t quite turn out the way we expected they would.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Leg ready in the lathe using cherry. The flutes were done on a router table, with a very simple 10 minute jig, the 1/4 cut out on the table saw, then the top spindle, Padauk slice and bottom stick were glued together with two 1/2" dowels through all. After about 30 minutes drying, the legs were turned.










Legs attached to the box, glued and clamped using a band clamp.










More tomorrow, we will start working on the table top.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's starting to take shape. Now that we know what it is. Looking good.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Looking great. I really, really like the disc of padauk in the legs. That's classy.

Would you mind showing how you did the fluting?


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Looking great. I really, really like the disc of padauk in the legs. That's classy.
> 
> Would you mind showing how you did the fluting?



Thx for the complement. 
The flutes on the router table, jig:
Running seriously against time on this project, so this was really Jury rigged. Two pieces of pine with holes, dry wall screws and an index drawing glued to one. The router bit is from Amana. If I had more time, or a lot of flutes to do, I would make a proper jig.


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

WOW GREAT LOOKING LEGS! Good job!:laughing:
Lee


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

WillemJM said:


> Thx for the complement.
> The flutes on the router table, jig:
> Running seriously against time on this project, so this was really Jury rigged. Two pieces of pine with holes, dry wall screws and an index drawing glued to one. The router bit is from Amana. If I had more time, or a lot of flutes to do, I would make a proper jig.


Ok, I think I get the general idea. You use those to hold the workpiece still whilst routing the flutes.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Progress tonight.

Cut 1 3/4 strips from my off-cuts Padauk and Pau Amarelo. Not worried about making more off-cuts, they will become either checkers or chess pieces. Glue the strips together and go watch TV for 20 minutes.










Cut the glue-up across the grain, so we have three blocked strips, placed neatly together. Slice 3/32" veneer strips from these.










Use 1/2" Domestic Birch Ply as for the box as the substrate and veneer the ply with the checker strips, some mitered figured soft maple and edge the ply with Cherry hardwood. After giving this about 30 minutes (Risky) I hand planed the surface to get the veneer down to 1/16". No sanding on this top, if you know Padauk, next to a light wood, you would know why. To finish plane, one needs special unconventional angles on the iron, as there is grain direction all over the place and Padauk tears out like no other.










The top is glued onto the box, two 1/2" Birch Ply's using same grain orientation laminated basically. You can never have enough clamps. :laughing:











Tomorrow evening we start with the chess pieces, 32 off and 24 checker pieces, must finish this Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Wow !!!!! That's some fine workmanship. 
I'm really liking the design of this. It's going to look sharp with a finish. Can't wait to se what you do for the pieces.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Icutone2 said:


> WOW GREAT LOOKING LEGS! Good job!:laughing:
> Lee


Thx. Some times I will say that to my wife.:laughing:


----------

